

DDoS attack on GitHub has stopped? Status is green again. - smurfpandey
https://status.github.com/?v=1

======
timdorr
[https://github.com/greatfire](https://github.com/greatfire) and
[https://github.com/cn-nytimes](https://github.com/cn-nytimes) have both
returned to normal as well.

~~~
MollyR
Yea I can't seem to get to those pages either.

Update: its working now, but it was definitely not working earlier.

~~~
smurfpandey
It's working from my end.

------
dak1
I'm also unable to access the two repos that were apparently the target of the
PRC's ire: [https://github.com/cn-nytimes](https://github.com/cn-nytimes) and
[https://github.com/greatfire](https://github.com/greatfire)

Is this simply a temporary precautionary measure because of the initial JS
DDOS, or has GitHub permanently taken those two repos down?

If it's the latter, then I'm really disappointed and it would seem the PRC was
able to get what it wanted.

~~~
micah_chatt
Interestingly, GitHub seem's to be allowing logged-in users to access those
pages, but using a incongnito tab shows unicorns. I'm guessing they've just
disabled access for unauthenticated requests.

~~~
andor436
Aha, you're right! Same behavior for me.

------
remi
[https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/582862783827591168](https://twitter.com/githubstatus/status/582862783827591168)

------
ryannevius
Maybe...but it was green a couple of times on March 27 as well. Time will
tell.

------
johnnyfaehell
I think it's more they're no longer worried about it evolving any more.

~~~
cotillion
They're still hiding behind Prolexic/Akamai. I suspect the attacker is waiting
for them to drop that protection.

From a state sponsored attacker I would have expected to see a BGP attack..

~~~
tux3
A BGP attack would be a whole new level of "This is war", probably with a bit
more consequences.

------
f055
Does anybody have any wider context regarding this attack? Is it the first
time a massive DDoS like that was mitigated, with just minor disruptions to
the victim?

~~~
lordbusiness
Not by a long-shot; this was reported as a big deal (and I'd love to have more
insight and data available), but this kind of thing has been going on for many
years.

Ask your local DNS admin for some war stories. :-)

~~~
pyre
It also gained notoriety because it seemed like an attempt by a Chinese actor
(possibly the PRC) to force Github to take down two repositories that helped
to circumvent the Great Firewall.

Github itself has weathered DDoS attacks before, but I'm not sure how
different this attack was in scale.

~~~
sanxiyn
[https://github.com/blog/1981-large-scale-ddos-attack-on-
gith...](https://github.com/blog/1981-large-scale-ddos-attack-on-github-com)
explicitly states that "We are currently experiencing the largest DDoS
(distributed denial of service) attack in github.com's history".

